# Is Javea right for us?



## TomJ (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi all

This is my first post here. We are looking for a little guidance on the best location to try living in Spain. The sea is a must and We want to be away from the lager louts and scabby parts of the Spanish med...

I'm 29 , my girlfriend is 35.

I'm an Internet entrepreneur and my girlfriend is also works in online media. In theory we can live and work anywhere we please.

We are contemplating children soonish so a location with good access to high quality schools would also be important to consider.

We are coming out mid September for our first reccy. Renting a villa and then going to drive around and see Denia, Oliva, Gandia and Valancia city!

Our main concern is that we don't want to become isolated. Were active (ish) people who are sociable and keen to dive into the challenges of language and a new lifestyle. 

Are ther enough people our age in the locality to try make friends with?

I guess you get out what you put in... As with most things but would really welcome others opinions. If javea isn't perhaps best suited, where else in the Valencia region might be?

The plan would be to come out and rent a villa for a minimum 6 months to a year and try out hardest to iron out the issues moving to a new country will have before deciding whether to buy property.

Looking forward to peoples comments.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## TomJ (Aug 15, 2010)

The other major consideration is if my girlfriend and I do get pregnant is there the availability of mother and baby classes and the support available like there is in the uk?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TomJ said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first post here. We are looking for a little guidance on the best location to try living in Spain. The sea is a must and We want to be away from the lager louts and scabby parts of the Spanish med...
> 
> ...


well we love Javea & have been here nearly 7 years - although we're a bit older than you two!!

we have 2 daughters aged 11 & 14 who attend the local Spanish schools - we're very happy with them - the older one is already talking with the Head teacher about University choices

on the whole we're also a lot happier with the Spanish state education than we were with the UK education (or the US - we lived there for a short while)

Javea has a wide range of ages & nationalities too - & unlike some nearby coastal towns it doesn't die in winter - there's always something going on


there is nightlife all year round - not like in Benidorm - but there are a few nightclubs if that's what you want

my only real complaint is shopping................or should I say lack of it - but there are several large 'malls' not so far away


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TomJ said:


> The other major consideration is if my girlfriend and I do get pregnant is there the availability of mother and baby classes and the support available like there is in the uk?


not sure about mother & baby classes - but I can find out - one of my students had a baby 9 months ago & another is expecting her second in a couple of months

I do know that they were both very happy with the state maternity care


----------



## TomJ (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks, appreciate that!


----------

